# Muffin Factory



## chongmagic (Oct 23, 2019)

Just finished up the V2 of this pedal, and it is a lot of fun for sure. 

Makes me think of Frank Zappa's "Muffin Man"









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Oct 23, 2019)

Nice build!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 23, 2019)

Awesome !

Looks great ...

Mike


----------



## Dali (Oct 23, 2019)

So. Many. Settings...

 

Nice and clean.


----------



## tdukes (Oct 23, 2019)

Looks awesome! I am scared to try building this with no schematic. Did it just work? Love the face plate and those big knobs. Are they aluminum?


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 23, 2019)

nice build, the ultimate muff! Do you use a lot of random settings? I feel like I would dial it in to a couple favorite then leave it.


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 23, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Looks awesome! I am scared to try building this with no schematic. Did it just work? Love the face plate and those big knobs. Are they aluminum?



Thankfully it just worked! LOL


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 23, 2019)

mad5066 said:


> nice build, the ultimate muff! Do you use a lot of random settings? I feel like I would dial it in to a couple favorite then leave it.


I am still playing around with it, but there are definitely some killer tones, and it sustains forever.


----------



## Dali (Oct 23, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> and it sustains forever.



Sold.

But 7 others to build before going there...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 24, 2019)

Awesome!

Which Ge transistors did you use and where did you get them?

A schematic would be nice.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 26, 2019)

So clean! Really liking that color combo.


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 29, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Which Ge transistors did you use and where did you get them?
> 
> A schematic would be nice.


I got a pack of 5 low gain low leakage NPNs from Smallbear. I think Sylvania 2n1101 perhaps?


----------



## bengarland (Apr 18, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I am still playing around with it, but there are definitely some killer tones, and it sustains forever.



Hey chongmagic, do you mind sharing some of your favorite settings for the Muffin Factory? I just finished mine but I'm not really getting many variations in tone from flipping the various DIPs and toggles. I'm definitely getting _some _variations here and there, but it's not really what I was expecting... As far as I can tell it's setup correctly (did continuity tests on all the DIP switch points on the main PCB) and pulling out my GE transistors (sockets) definitely kills the sound when I have them selected. I'm wondering if there's still something wrong, or my expectations for it are just different than reality.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 19, 2020)

Looks great, Jon!


----------



## cooder (Apr 19, 2020)

Top notch and makes me scratch the itch to flick the switches too... might need to get me one too!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 21, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Just finished up the V2 of this pedal, and it is a lot of fun for sure.
> 
> Makes me think of Frank Zappa's "Muffin Man"



Let's be honest: most things make you think of Frank Zappa, am I right?

Great build, as always.

A warning to anyone building one of these: be sure buy quality DIP switches, because the cheap ones wear out quickly.  It's been a while since I've used any, but when I did, the Grayhill rocker type were the most reliable.


----------

